# need help with picking the right plow



## gonorth16 (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi all, Im peter and Im new to the site. I have a 2006 gmc sierra 1500hd crew cab and want to put a plow on it. I been looking at the fisher's and would like to get opinions from peolpe who use these for a living. Im a electrician by trade and use my truck for work and a daily driver. Im looking to plow my driveways, family and hopefully grab some accounts as well. My question is what would you reccomend for a plow? the fisher HT,SD or XD. Thanks in advance, Peter


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

None of the above. If you want a fisher, buy the hd model. Yeah its a bit heavier but its built a lot better. I have one on my half ton and it works great. Besides, for what you're going to pay for the ht or sd models, might as well spend the extra couple bucks.


----------



## gonorth16 (Jan 22, 2012)

peteo1;1424036 said:


> None of the above. If you want a fisher, buy the hd model. Yeah its a bit heavier but its built a lot better. I have one on my half ton and it works great. Besides, for what you're going to pay for the ht or sd models, might as well spend the extra couple bucks.


I was looking at the hd model, sorry in my first post I listed a xd, which I meant to list HD. Does your front end sag alot? Your right its only a hundred dollars more than the sd model. Do you think Im going to need the Timbrens installed? thanks for your help


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

You should definitely go with the HD, your 1500HD will handle that with out a problem.


----------



## gonorth16 (Jan 22, 2012)

mercer_me;1424225 said:


> You should definitely go with the HD, your 1500HD will handle that with out a problem.


Thanks,
I'll play it bye ear on the Timbrens , if I have to add them I will.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Timbrens in my opinion are kind of a waste of money. The geniuses on this site will tell you otherwise but your truck shouldn't be riding on its bump stops, it should ride on the suspension as intended. Gm's have soft front ends so look into a shock upgrade. Also see if your truck has the plow prep package. If it doesn't you will probably need two new batteries or one good sized one, an alternator upgrade and put about 3-4 turns up on the torsion bars. That ought to get you going just fine.


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

peteo1;1424391 said:


> Timbrens in my opinion are kind of a waste of money. The geniuses on this site will tell you otherwise but your truck shouldn't be riding on its bump stops, it should ride on the suspension as intended. Gm's have soft front ends so look into a shock upgrade. Also see if your truck has the plow prep package. If it doesn't you will probably need two new batteries or one good sized one, an alternator upgrade and put about 3-4 turns up on the torsion bars. That ought to get you going just fine.


You do realize that shocks carry none of the weight from the truck right? The shock's one and only job is to do what there name implies and that's to absorb shock forces from the road. The only way you can do it is put coil springs from a 3/4 ton in, turn up the torsion bars, or add Timbrens like everyone else suggests. I have run plows off of one battery and the stock alternator and it's done just fine but if he's going to be plowing commercially yes I would agree he needs dual batteries and a larger alternator but for plowing a few driveways he doesn't need it.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

I upgraded the shocks in my last two trucks. You're right in that it doesn't do much to carry the plow but when you are on some back road or a bad city street the better shocks will keep tour truck mote stable. Especially with the soft front ends on gm trucks if you don't you run the chance of bottoming out the plow frame on rough roads or on bad rail crossings. Just me personally, I like the bigger alt with two batteries but if you aren't plowing much I agree stock is fine.


----------



## gonorth16 (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks guys for all the info. I happened to see a 1500hd with a plow around my area and had a chance to speak with him. He has a 7.5 hd fisher on his and has no issues at all. No timbrens or leveling kit, all he said to make sure I have the correct ballst in the back. He had 8 50lb bags of sand in his and has no problems at all. So yesterday I set my appointment up for this Monday to have a 7.5hd plow installed. Im going to a place in Rye NH, named Langs corner. After calling 6-7 dealers he beat everybodys price. He queoted me a price of $4450 w/ cutting edge. What do you guys think on the price? I got prices from$4900-$4500.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Your truck is just a rebadged 3/4 ton you can put any plow on it that you can put on a 3/4 ton. The frame and suspension is all the same the biggest thing you can do to help carry the weight of the plow is to adjust the torsion bars. The 1500HD's seemed to be set lower from the factory, use the search function for Z height adjustment up by the log in. You will be surprised how low your truck is sitting below factory spec. A 7.5'er will feel like a shovel mounted to the front, I'd do atleast an 8'er


----------

